# Windsor "The Hour", Moto - "Messenger", Mercier - "Kilo". Differences???



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

*Windsor "The Hour", Moto - "Messenger", Mercier - "Kilo". Differences???*

Am getting interested in these and trying to find why one is more money - the Windsor "Hour" the least at $299 (no brakes), the Moto "Messenger" with brakes at $349, Mericer "Kilo" at $349 (no brakes).

*All have 4130 Cromo steel frame and fork with virtually identical parts*. I understand the add on brakes between the Windsor "Hour" and Moto "Messenger" but the Mercier "Kilo"? Where is the $50 difference? 

Mike, could you explain?


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

That's a good question! I will say though that the Messenger comes in the Orange color as well. I really like the Orange that Motobecane uses. Should look like the Sprint.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

midlife_xs's said:


> Am getting interested in these and trying to find why one is more money - the Windsor "Hour" the least at $299 (no brakes), the Moto "Messenger" with brakes at $349, Mericer "Kilo" at $349 (no brakes).
> 
> *All have 4130 Cromo steel frame and fork with virtually identical parts*. I understand the add on brakes between the Windsor "Hour" and Moto "Messenger" but the Mercier "Kilo"? Where is the $50 difference?
> 
> Mike, could you explain?


The Hour and Messenger are not very different; message has brakes

KILO TT is very different; Reynolds 520 frame and one of the nicest forks I have ever seen on a Track bike 

All three are very popular
We are sold out most the time
however Kilo TT and Messenger are landing in a few days or so
The Hour is in stock [some colors sold out]

We stocked up for winter; as we sell a lot of these during the winter

Mike


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> I really like the Orange that Motobecane uses. Should look like the Sprint.


Hey, that's my bike!


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

bikesdirect said:


> The Hour and Messenger are not very different; message has brakes
> 
> KILO TT is very different; Reynolds 520 frame and one of the nicest forks I have ever seen on a Track bike
> 
> ...


I am willing to pay the extra $50 for upgraded tubes. I believe you should include the Reynolds tubing in the discriptions to set it apart. 
Also, what is the crankarm length for a size 50 on the Mercier Kilo? Details like crankarm and stem lengths for specific sizes on the website would be informative to potential buyers and this may also save unnecessary emails. 

Thank you.

As always, your presence here is invaluable.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

midlife_xs's said:


> I am willing to pay the extra $50 for upgraded tubes. I believe you should include the Reynolds tubing in the discriptions to set it apart.
> Also, what is the crankarm length for a size 50 on the Mercier Kilo? Details like crankarm and stem lengths for specific sizes on the website would be informative to potential buyers and this may also save unnecessary emails.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Frame tubing: The crazy thing about this is the factory sometimes leaves the 520 decal off - then nexct time on - then next run off. But it is always the same frame. Sometimes they mail us the Reynolds Decals -- just nuts; so we do not even list it. We sell out all the time anyway

I am fairly sure the crank arms are 170mm
but you might need to e-mail our tech guys
most bikes we try to post somewhere crank,stem, bars
but the thing is: specs are subject to change without notices and customers find that hard to understand. However, every bike maker lists that as sometimes factories sub parts without notice. {rare - but it happens]

Anyway, Kilo TT is real popular
this link has over 1000 postys and 50,000 views on the KiloTT
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=305822
worth it just to see all the various pictures of modifications people have done to personalize them


----------



## OldSchool Biker (May 30, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> ....
> 
> Anyway, Kilo TT is real popular
> this link has over 1000 postys and 50,000 views on the KiloTT
> ...


FYI

It is generally considered inappropriate to link a competing forum. Not that big of a deal, just not polite.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

sometimerider said:


> Hey, that's my bike!


I guess I just gave you some props then, didn't I!?  I really like that orange color.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

fwiw...i got a messenger as a gift last holiday season and i've been happy with it. weak points in my opinion are the brake levers, brake calipers, brake pads, and tires. everything else is decent and i can bear with. i've since removed the levers, and only kept the original caliper. brake leaver is now a bmx goldfinger, and i swapped the pads to dura-ace - no more squeals, and it grabs. tires have also been swapped. the hubs are decent and so are the wheels. for $350, the messenger's a deal. mine's orange too if that matters.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110878


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

wchane said:


> fwiw...i got a messenger as a gift last holiday season and i've been happy with it. weak points in my opinion are the brake levers, brake calipers, brake pads, and tires. everything else is decent and i can bear with. i've since removed the levers, and only kept the original caliper. brake leaver is now a bmx goldfinger, and i swapped the pads to dura-ace - no more squeals, and it grabs. tires have also been swapped. the hubs are decent and so are the wheels. for $350, the messenger's a deal. mine's orange too if that matters.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110878


These are very nice pics. (Hope you don't mind my cutting and pasting them here.) Are you a professional photographer? 
With your Messenger's pictures on BD's website, Mike will have to triple the inventory.

Suggestion for Mike - I read that messenger bikes are becoming popular, wouldn't it be great if you can equip the Messenge/Kilo with the Goldfinger brakes just like wchane's.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

midlife_xs's said:


> These are very nice pics. (Hope you don't mind my cutting and pasting them here.) Are you a professional photographer?
> With your Messenger's pictures on BD's website, Mike will have to triple the inventory.
> 
> Suggestion for Mike - I read that messenger bikes are becoming popular, wouldn't it be great if you can equip the Messenge/Kilo with the Goldfinger brakes just like wchane's.


hah! thanks for the ego-boosting words, there's no living with me now!

i'm not a photographer, just a velo nut with a mod bug with access to a nice camera and some fine glass. one note about the gold finger, although it looks cool (in my opinion of course) it really cuts back on some functionality, i still catch myself using two fingers rather then the one it's designed for - maybe the 'dirty harry' would be a more suited application. 

bikes are fun, enjoy them.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

OldSchool Biker said:


> FYI
> 
> It is generally considered inappropriate to link a competing forum. Not that big of a deal, just not polite.


Who says??? Most of the people here are also members at BF. 

There's no competition, it's a community.


----------

